

Crime Is Up In Palo Alto. Yes, This Is Funny. - twampss
http://uncov.com/crime-is-up-in-palo-alto-yes-this-is-funny

======
jhancock
Its not so much funny, as a real time measure of how quickly crime may go up
in many areas as the economy goes down. Look how quickly we jump to racial
profiling.

~~~
cousin_it
and how quickly blacks jump to crime.

and how afraid the police is to say it.

and how quickly you jump to condemn whites.

it's sick.

edit: don't reply! pile on the downmods! you're helping me make the point.

~~~
bilbo0s
"and how quickly blacks jump to crime."

You have evidence of blacks being laid off in and around Palo Alto, and then
committing crimes?

I think you should know by now that HN is a place that prides itself on data
driven debate. If you have the data, please present it and allow us to
determine for ourselves the meaning of it.

I'm betting that, having been challenged, you will quietly go away. But, I
REALLY wish that you would respond with some contrived data so that I can
point out the logical fallacies in it! :D

BTW - I didn't mod you down. I want people to see this conversation!

------
aaronjerling
it also shows how easy it is to fool the profilers: If you're a black criminal
don't wear a do-rag.

